# What food is your worst triggers?



## 21458

I thought maybe we could compare notes on what foods are common triggers so I will make a little list of what foods hurt me the worst and you do the sameLemmonsdill picklescabagebroclibeansthose are the ones I know hurst me bad wich sucks cuz I love all of them


----------



## kristyann

Onions, broccoli, legumes, carbonated drinks, caffeine, watermelon, fresh pears


----------



## 17176

fried onions and smokey bacon crisps


----------



## 15758

Too much starch and too little fiber. Donuts, for example, unless I eat a donut with something fiber-packed.Wine. Which sucks, because I LOVE wine. Microbrews don't seem to trigger it as much, so it's not just the alcohol. Or maybe there's something in the microbrews that staves it off.


----------



## 18361

most grain


----------



## 16431

I actually find 'soft drink' good, as I guess it brings up the gas! But I can't eat alot of fruit now, especially apples and grapes (although sometimes I just eat grapes for the heck of it) and I can't drink 'fruit juice' anymore. I find the gluten free rice and pasta excellent. I couldn't eat pasta anymore at all and now I can with the 'gluten free' brand that I buy.


----------



## 17176

hello and welcome 06


----------



## 14592

I have no problems with soft drinks either, thank goodness because I'm a diet soda fiend. And I find wine actually soothes my tummy if I'm having a bout. (I drink mostly from small local wineries)Let's see...The usual suspects:Fried foodsgreasy/fatty foodspizzadesserts (the richer, the worse off)CoffeeAlsorocessed foods, even "low fat" or"healthy" foods like baked chips or lean cuisineMilk chocolate (Dark chocolate I can do!)Gummy candyBEER (Just found this out recently; triggered a week long bout!!)Anything cooked in butter or any kind of baked goods with any significant amount of butter in them. I cook/bake with oil/low-fat butter/margarine SPARINGLYAny fruit or vegetables in excess, ESPECIALLY pears, cabbage, strawberries, broccoli, peppersBrown rice


----------



## 19739

Not sure if I really want to go there .. since it will sound really extensive but I know that the more I stick to it, the better I do and feel. It does help that my teenager son (poor baby) already suffers from IBS but fortunately only mildy as long as he sticks to his diet. I, unfortunately need medication and am currently on zelnorm as well as laxatives at least once a week(I am in my mid-thirties).So here we go.....I was first told by my physician in europe that the worst triggers are : Wheat, Tomatoes, Any fried/fatty food, Cafeine and chocolate. But over the years we have cut out: red meat, pork, anything with cow milk, which have changed things so much for the better. I also found that refined sugar is not only extremely bad for your body, using raw cane sugar has made a tremendous difference. So what I eat......I love bread, so I bake (breadmachine baby!) fresh SPELT bread every three days, I also make sure that any cracker, pasta, bun or anything starch is either made of spelt or rice. Like I mentioned I use raw cane sugar (gotta have sugah!) and as a true dutch native I needs my cheese, so goat or sheep's cheese it is. As far as diner, there are so many variety's with chicken, turkey and fish that I hardly miss the red meat and pork but it does get challenging not using any tomatoes ( I do use small amounts on onions) in my dishes. I have several spelt and rice cookbooks which have allowed me to make traditional dishes such as spaghetti and pizza with spelt crusts, rice pasta, goat cheese. Turkey hot dogs on spelt buns, Turkey burgers with turkey bacon is a total hookup for my teenager. He will even have some fries that we bake in the over as opposed to frying them.We do not eat a lot of raw vegetables but either steam or boil them.Eating out is more challenging, unless we go for sushi! I do not spent a ton of time in the kitchen but I am creative in our meals... the most important thing however is the following (which I find really challenging) to eat small portions!I find that when eating small portions, my digestive system will handle pretty good,but some times I don't have the time or it;s not satisfying or i don't have the will power but that is a whole different story.I also shop mainly organic and analyze all labels which again has been another improvement.. I do find that as I get older my tolerance for certain foods get less and less. I cannot eat any more salads (gas!) and my fruit selections are very limited (no pineapple, oranges, apples, grapes, anything citrus) but blue berries, black berries, boisen berrys are fine. The most important thing I keep in mind is not to focus on the things I can no longer have but enjoy and find new things that I can have (that is where my health food store comes in). The zelnorm has made my life a lot less painfull and in combination with the laxative have elinated my frequest trips to the ER although I find my dosis increasing so I keep checkin the site for my C- as an alternitive to the laxatives.I almost forgot to mention that i take enzymes with all my meals (pacreatine) to help digest my food.I just realized that I probably have written half a book, my apologies, but just in case any of this might help someone, I thought I would share. For any details, questions, please feel free to email me at SterreDerZee###hotmail.com







)Harmony and Health to all of youMuch Love


----------



## Lizzy669

My triggers are any dairy with lactose(although MD says I'm not lactose intolerant), processed foods like hot dogs(which I LOVE with sauerkraut), too much chocolate, anything carbonated, anything with alcohol. The weird thing is that I am mostly C, but some triggers make me more constipated and some give me D. Oh, Beef constipates me but I love a good steak now and then(rare!).


----------



## 19739

Have you tried turkey dogs? I buy them for my son and he seems to do well with those. I purchase them at Trader Joe's.. I also LOVE sauerkraut but I can only eat a very small portion with a couple of pancreatine capsules...


----------



## Lizzy669

I generally won't eat processed foods at all. If I do I only use beef hot dogs. Although I have found I have less problems if I use kosher hot dogs, like Hebrew National. I think it's because kosher food laws do not allow the use of chemical preservatives, only salt. I don't have any trouble with cabbage in any form-I'm a cole slaw junkie!!


----------



## 21787

Cous cous!!!! I will NEVER eat it EVER again!!!!!!! Little balls of fire!!!


----------



## 17705

Cabbage, Cauliflower, Turnip, Beef, Cheese,Humus (my favorite),pizza, fruit, licorice. I sure would love a steak cooked on the barbeque!!!!


----------



## 13915

There is a very tough gummy candy that causes me pain.


----------



## 13915

> quote:Originally posted by RachL:Cous cous!!!! I will NEVER eat it EVER again!!!!!!! Little balls of fire!!!


Mmmm cous cous.. so yummy.


----------



## 22659

mainly there is caffeine, GREASE (huge trigger), red meat, icecream (but strangely not yogurt), and alcohol/carbonated stuff. Basically I drink water all the time now. It's kinda like IBS made me healthier...but i still hate it. Many of you say you can't have fruit/veggies which are raw...i haven't had this problem at all. I normally have about 8 servings a day and I'm IBS-D. I eat plums, nectarines, tons of salad, bananas, grapefruits....is this odd for someone with IBS-D?


----------



## 15341

I have loads, but my main ones are:Red meat of ANY kind (can put me on the loo for HOURS)Eggs, Bread, Pasta, anything with a high wheat content, about 99.99% of breakfast cereals, actually pretty much anything that is nice and doesnt taste like cardboard


----------



## 19666

Simply put - Processed foods.The worst, quickest, most violent reactions were from protein-fortified drinks and an energy bar with soy or whey protein. For the life of me I couldn't figure that one out (not sensitive to soy or dairy), but it all turned out to be glutamate (think MSG) which is released whenever proteins are processed. No soy sauce, malt extract, added protein, beer (malted barley), commercial soups, dressings, or seasoning mixes. (http://truthinlabeling.org/hiddensources.html has the whole list of ingredients to avoid)Beer was my saddest loss (I was getting to be a bit of a connoisseur







followed by soy sauce, fish sauce, really most Asian sauces (ooh i miss pad thai) but I found Indian food treats me kind. Like someone said above, this diet is so much healthier than the Standard American Diet, really I feel great. It does suck, though, to be the odd man out in social situations... and to spend so many brain cells on thinking about my bodily functions! But y'know, if that's my only complaint, I really have it good.


----------



## 19706

it really depends. i think it has to do with my menstrual cycle. one week i can it anything- except for foods i never eat- the next i live on bread, sweets and carrots. carrots especially. is there some kind of link between carrots and bowel habits? my biggest trigger is meat. red meat, but also chicken, fish, anything meaty. i used to have a tuna trigger, but now it moved to any kind of meat. but it depends on the week, as i said, i can eat meat usually. not that i eat it a lot, but i like it, especially chicken and fish. it's not animal protein because i can eat WHIPPED CREAM and be ok (I actually crave whipped cream- and carrots- not together lol)but a tiny bit of beef makes me nauseous. Now I can feel what would trigger me before it does, some foods sicken me just because. my eating habits could look weird to strangers. I'm always been picky, but in the no days i become freakishly so.


----------



## 21772

Hi every one! I am a Newbie...I haven't been diagnosed yet but I do feel this is what I have! I will be at the doctors on sat to find out for sure.But what seem to trigger me so far is :Cheese...which I love! Not to mention my fiance' is Italian so that dosn't help.White wine... Peanuts...rice...


----------



## 19222

Hi - i find dairy a problem too so i have dairy free spread and rice dream milk. I wont even look at shortbread cause i will be a wreck. Eggs - but i can eat the whites !! red meat if its burgers and things if its fairly lean i will risk it. And any stringy type veg - cabbage, sprouts etc i find root veg the best with no triggers - the green veg and fruit like apples and things its better cooked down or blended !!


----------



## tkfuzzkid

For me - onions, garlic, sometimes pork products, corn - have been avoiding eating it for a while now. Haven't had a hot dog in ages.


----------



## 19739

Try some turkey hot dogs, I have to admit it is not the same but some of the brands come pretty close


----------



## TammyJ

eggs, orange juice, chocolate, caffeine, gummy sweets, fizzy pop, fried foods, fresh tomatoes are some of the foods i have found.


----------



## 22032

cheesecake, large/hard vitamin suppliments, refined foods (white breads, poptarts, etc.), and anything with alot of preserves/additives (like coolwhip...ouch). I have a large sweet tooth and have found that I can tolerate small amounts of the foods I love (like homemade cakes besides cheesecake, peanut M&M's, chocolate, icecream, etc.) but if I eat too much of them I get major stomach cramps and C. I use to have an intolerance for raw veggies and fruits until I started using the probiotic Kefir. Also some times I seem to be fine eating certain foods (like carrots or popcorn), but at other times these foods will give me major cramps.


----------



## 22771

Dairy products man! name all of them they are the worst for me. Others are eggs, soy milk, alcohol, beer, carbonated drinks oh! I forgot the others but those that I remember are the worst. I think I should make a list.


----------



## stinky too

To many to tell, but here goes.I was tested by my allergy Doc. Chocolate was my worst thing, then dairy, egge and corn etc.White flour gives me C. bread, etc.Sugar gives me gas. I try to avoid it. Diet pop probably causes some of my problems. To bad I drink it anyway. Fruit gives me lots of stinky gas. Altho Doc said fruit shouldn't hurt you. it is one of the worst things. (sorbitol)unswettened gum causes gas too. in my older age I find I cannot eat peppery/spicy things. Gerd Dairy give me mucus. At least I blame it on that. What do I eat. some of the above, some of the time. Since following a strict diet (low carbs)for about 6 months really only made me loose weight. I still had my leaky gas problem.don't like alcohol so no problelm there.


----------



## 15626

Wheat is my worst trigger, followed by alcohol and carbonated drinks. Also recently found out I've a food intolerance to dairy. It's like a bad nightmare finding out all the things you love are so bad for you!! Also try to avoid main ibs triggers, such as sugar, fatty foods, junk food, etc... Also avoid fruit, except occasionally bananas and apples. Does anyone know what the best vegetables are for people with ibs? I know it varies from person to person, but in general, what fruit and veg can people handle the most?


----------



## 15626

Also, does anyone know if gluten free food is the same as being wheat free??


----------



## Kathleen M.

Gluten free is free of wheat, barley and rye which are all sources of gluten.Not sure of a good veggie list but fruits primarly the ones that are least likely to cause diarrhea are berries, melons, bananas and white grapes. Apples, pears, peaches, plums and cherries all have sorbitol in them but may be tolerated if they are cooked which destroys the sorbitol.K.


----------



## 21602

My triggers vary but include caffeine, chocolate, tomatoes, eggs, chinese food at restaurants, too much fiber at once like carrots, celery some apples with skin. Clare


----------



## 18122

I would probably just be easier to write a short list of what I CAN eat, but here goes:ICE CREAM- High fat + sugar + dairy = SUICIDE!







CoffeeSodaAll Fast Food (Taco Hell, McCrackShack, etc)Raw Veggies (especially carrots and tomatoes)ALL fruit and fruit juiceThat's the short version anyways!Nicole


----------



## 13857

Going out to eat is not an option unless I want to be sick with D for hours and raw vegies are a killer they just can't be eaten by me I can't drink my Pepsi I love so much.... I can't eat oatmeal it makes me so so sick... Well anyways I could just keep going on I will just tell you food feels like its evil right now nothing seems to not make me sick and I love to eat! I guess the good part is I'm losing lots of weight now! Because I'm sick of being sick so I just don't eat until I have too anymore...


----------



## 16879

Caffeine,Chocolate,Really fatty/greasy/spicy things,yogurt (I just realized this today and I am so pissed).


----------



## evulienka

fizzy drinks and milk


----------



## Linda32

Milk in all forms and in all foods is my trigger food.Previously someone said that wine soothes their stomach I fine that as well.


----------



## 14480

fried anything, and really rich sweets.. when those two things are combined, it is real trouble. Also, onions, and real spicy food.


----------



## 23553

so far the bad ones are:beansdairyfried foodfatty foodraw vegetablessodared meat is not as bad but I tend to avoid it anyway and have chicken or fish instead.


----------



## 17570

fatty foodsstressstraight milk - I can have chocolate milk/icecream/cheese in small doses thoughsoda


----------



## jms1963

Raw veggiesNever will eat salad again !


----------



## 19040

One of my most violent triggers is garlic/onion powder. If I want to spend 3-5 days in the bathroom all I have to do is drive by an Italian Garden.Jason


----------



## 14484

please put C or D!!!!!!!!!!I am IbS-CSo far im not sure what ALL makes me, since I am constipated every damn day. Is there any way to find out this stuff easily???????I know DAIRY. But possibly Soy milk too? COFFEE, CAFFINEWheatwho knows AHHHH!!!


----------



## stinky too

> quote:So far im not sure what ALL makes me, since I am constipated every damn day. Is there any way to find out this stuff easily???????


white flour causes C. baked goods in general I do well w/out. Altho POST *Wheat N Bran * cereal seems to be the best fiber for me. I eat w/out milk, like a snack food. Excercise also helps to get things moving when it comes to C.


----------



## 20745

Everythingn is my triger food I getr sick from almost anything I eatKAren


----------



## 13599

I'am not sure if it's a trigger but eggplant don't last long in my tummy. I think it's the seeds.


----------



## 14893

Let's see there is:- Any dairy products- Caffeine (shakiness and feel faint)- Soda (the carbanation)- Pasta, rice or beans(i guess the starch)- Pizza, greasy or fried foods- Anything with msg (severe headaches and nasea)Once I ate a whole bag of sour cream and onion chips my head hurt so bad i got dillusional and I got sick 2 or 3 times. There are more foods that make me feel sick and i am trying to find out if maybe it is preservatives that bother me so.


----------



## BUCKEROO

Triggers for me are anything with dairy in it and refined sugar is the worst. As I have now changed my diet and eliminated as much as possible things are great.


----------



## scarlet

jms1963 said:


> Raw veggies
> Never will eat salad again !


me to never again or sprouts


----------



## goldiestar

jms1963 said:


> Raw veggies
> Never will eat salad again !


Red peppers are the worst for me!


----------



## tiredofthis

let's see...anything greasy/fatty/friedanything too rich or sweet (worse if i eat it in the morning for some reason)anything pork...so no bacon, sausage, ham, etc.anything spicytoo much fruitand i'm testing to see about dairy right now...it does seem to be a problem


----------



## tiredofthis

tiredofthis said:


> let's see...anything greasy/fatty/friedanything too rich or sweet (worse if i eat it in the morning for some reason)anything pork...so no bacon, sausage, ham, etc.anything spicytoo much fruitand i'm testing to see about dairy right now...it does seem to be a problem


oops almost forgot COFFEE (decaf or regular), anything caffienated, and anything carbonated


----------



## Chrismel

burgers, fries (althought i can get away with eating them on a good day)condensed milk/milk/ice cream (chocolate in small quantities is ok)tea/coffee/milkcoke and other carbonated drinks (a few sips would be okay, anything more would make me throw up)meatoily/greasy foodbbq meat for some reason


----------



## mac78

My triger food are dairy becose i am lactose intolerant .Also i have trouble with coffy,bean, fry food,all fruits except bananas.Drinks with fructose made my symtoms worst.Also nuts are not good for me


----------



## Benwx

Dairy a lot!!! Feel ill for a couple of days if I even have 2 Tim tams. Always since a kid been a bit dairy intolerant though. Wheat if too much, caffeine... yeast/soy to lesser extents, and meusli causes horrible cramps, maybe too much fibre.


----------



## purpletree

milk products, chopped garlic, mangoes, soy, greasy/fried foods, hot dogs, most fruit juices, carbonated drinks


----------



## swimmer_at_midnight

Any dairy, except yogurt, and actually the storebought stuff bothers me more than the homemade stuff. Don't know why that is. I was lactose intolerant before i got to be ibs and dairy causes me a lot of pain. Luckily i figured that out pretty quickly and stopped eating milk and cheese. Anything with wheat causes problems, but the unprocessed stuff (like my mum's 100% whole wheat 10-million-grain bread) makes me bloated while really processed baked goods and stuff give me diarrhea. Carrots give me gas but i don't care, i love them! Basically i can't eat junk food, except for candies that are pure sugar.


----------



## LA32

cola, cauliflower, raw pepers these are the definates but as i am only just discovering that IBS is probablywhat i am suffering from, i expect this list to grow very quickly with the help of you guys!


----------



## Khaythora

Baked potatoes are terrible, and so is rice. But baked potatoes are definitely the worst. And I so love them. :-(Apart from that it's actually any food. No matter what I eat I bloat like a balloon. Wish I didn't have to eat ever again.


----------



## genifer

Hello all. Im new, joined today! Im so relieved to find this site and particularly this thread. I have crazy symptoms. I was diagnosed with ibd, mild. was given meds but they didnt help, well they did with some symptoms but not all of them and they seemed to make me cramp up more.I do have ibs as well (my ibd symptoms seem to be under control). I get both d and C but initially it was only C. Anything 'triggers' an 'attack'. I am always in pain or atleast some kind of discomfort. There are things Ive found that I simply cannot eat. Peanut butter. I cramp up immediately. sucks bc I love it. Someone mentioned couscous. I love that too. someone here called them little balls of fire, they feel like Im digesting gravel. Ill do a list of the things i have discovered I cannot eat...Peanut butter or any kind of nuts or seedsCouscousCoffeeSugar (gives me d)Dairy (causes cramps)Pizza (cramping, too bulky, but I LOOOOOVE it!







)too much white breadrice seems too hard to digest, well it hurts to eat it anywayCrispsFatty foods/greasy foods (anyone ever pass pure grease before, tmi but thats us isnt it! forever having to give tmi)Oh, lots of thingsIt'll be eaier to list what i can eatLentil stew (so yummy and so easy to digest), can even do lentil curries, the _spicy _kind)Juiced fruit and veg (Ive been living on the stuff for weeks now)fruit and veg, simply prepared with bean dipssoy milk or rice milk is ok, I prefer soy milkIt seems that anything that is healthy, in small portions, is great. I can do that. With the exception of couscous and nuts/seeds.I do like to treat myself with a coffee made with soy milk, that's not so bad. But in truth everything, at the moment, causes me pain. I dont eat much meat, if at all. I found it interesting to see some people here seem to have periods of no symptoms then ibs is triggered by something. Where as i am always in pain, everything i eat causes atleast bloating or discomfort. hmmm, interesting.gen


----------



## Sylvia66

My biggest trigger (without a doubt), anything with a lotof fiber. That always kicks off the left side abdominal pain. Small amounts of caffeine doesn't bother me.


----------



## obsyr

I was diagnosed with IBS 25 years ago. I'm going through a tough time right now with bad intestinal pain, upper right side (new location for me). I also have horrible food allergies so the worst things for me are those foods. Some I can avoid no problem and others I cannot completely avoid and sometimes get lured into thinking I'm fine and "cheat" for months and then end up paying for it, also for months of pain and suffering. I'm allergic to milk, wheat, oats, beef, pork, lettuce, tomatoes, eggs, chocolate, spinach. I ate non-fat ice cream for a couple of months trying to fool myself I guess...







dumb, me. I was on antibiotics twice in a month's time and I think it did me in.Marilyn


----------

